# erstes CC Rennen :(



## supermanlovers (28. April 2006)

Hallo,
will am 14.5. beim 2. Lauf des Mitteldeutschlandcups in der Hobby Klasse
mitfahren. Da dies mein erstes CC Rennen wird hatte ich ein paar fragen...
Fahre zwar schon seit einer ganzen Weile und bin technisch auch sehr gut
trainiere aber bei weiten nicht so viel wie es in den Trainingsplaners der
"Bike" oder "Mountainbike" steht. Fahre halt meine 20km zur Schule täglich
und dann halt fast jedes Wochenende, aber selten wirklich auf Leistung.
Mache mir halt ein wenig sorgen welcher Platz ich werde.
Erwarte natürlich keine fordere Platzierung, will aber auch nicht
mit großem Abstand letzter werden !!   
Wie gut sind die anderen wirklich? Oder sollte ich vorher richtig hart trainieren?

Will eine Woche später bei einem mini Marathon im Erzgebirge mitfahren  

Wie ermitteln die eigentlich wer gewinnt?  
Es starten ja in einer Gruppe alle gleichzeitg und fahren halt in
meiner Klasse die 3,5km Strecke 50min lang. Woher wollen die wissen
wer schon wieviele Runden gefahren ist? Die können doch keine 50 Fahrer
oder so genau beobachten oder?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## kupfermark (28. April 2006)

Doch, die zählen mit!

Mach Dir keine Sorgen wg Deiner Fitness, bei so einem Rennen merkt man gar nicht, wenn Du letzter wirst, dann hast Du halt ne Runde weniger. Die 50 min musst Du halt irgendwie rumkriegen.

Ich war bei meinem ersten Rennen auch letzter, beim zweiten vorletzter und irgendwann hab ichs ins vordere Viertel geschafft. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (28. April 2006)

mh ok da bin ich ja beruhigt  
hatte schon irgendwie gedacht alle sind schon im ziel und ich 
komme 10min. später oder so   aber das geht ja eigentlich nicht 

Naja 50min. in einem guten Tempo schaffe ich schon 
da bin ich ja erst mal beruhigt


----------



## Dirk-NDH (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin beim 2. MDC-Lauf auch am Start. So wie ich das rauslese, startest du Hobby Jugend/Junioren, oder? Wie alt bist du denn??? Da würden wir ja in einer AK starten...  Wir können uns ja zum Renntag mal unterhalten und ein paar erfahrungen austauschen... ;-)

Mfg dirk


----------



## supermanlovers (2. Mai 2006)

Bin 17 starte also in der Junioren Klasse wie du  
Können uns gerne vorher treffen, bin wahrscheinlich auch schon
recht zeitig da
müssen uns halt nur irgendwie finden


----------



## G3Targa (2. Mai 2006)

Mach dir keinen Kopp!

Das erste Rennen ist wirst du nie vergessen! Ich hab mein erstes Rennen mit 16 gefahren, war nervös wie nie und habs dann sogar irgendwie gewonnen. War auch das letzte Rennen, wo es so aussah....
Wichtig ist: Früh raus, was ordentliches Essen, aber 2-3 Stunden vor dem Start nix mehr. Schau am Abend vorher das Rad durch, dann bist du morgens entspannter. Wenn dich deine Eltern bringen, dann sag ihnen, dass sie dich in Ruhe lassen sollen. Helfen gerne, aber nicht nerven Und sag ihnen das früh genug, am Abend vorher. Mir ging es immer tierisch auf den Sack, wenn da noch wer meinte: "Viel Glück! Ich mach noch eben deine Nummer fest! Trinkk genug!" "Fahr vorsichtig!" Das war eh der geilste Tipp! Mama, das ist ein Rennen, da fahre ich nicht vorsichtig, deshalb fahre ich es ja! 

So, alles gute und berichte mal, wie es war!


----------



## Dirk-NDH (7. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also ich hab auf jeden Fall ein schwarzes Trikot an... da steht hinten drauf: www.harzracing.de Team (rote schrift) => eigentlich nicht zu übersehen bei den ganzen bunten Trikots beim Rennen...  

Dann fahre ich ein Cube LTD2 (blau/silber)...

Du kannst mir ja mal dein Bike beschreiben und vielleicht das Trikot was du höchstwahrscheinlich trägst...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Mai 2006)

Trage ein Rotes Trikot von Assos und schwarze Bike-Hose (aber nicht
diese engen   )
Fahre ein schwarzes Specialized S-Works
"netter Biker 17 1,80m blond schlank sportlich sucht netten Partner
für einen wilden Ausritt"     naja dann weißt du ja jetzt wie ich aussehe
bin bis spätestens 12:45 Uhr da....
Also man sieht sich


----------



## Dirk-NDH (8. Mai 2006)

Alles klar...ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich da bin, weil ich ja eine ziemlich weite anreise habe... ;-) Aber ich denke ich bin bis spätestens 12.30Uhr da...

Bis dann


----------



## supermanlovers (14. Mai 2006)

Also zum Rennen:
Strecke war eigentlich sehr schön, aber auch ein paar schwierige
Stücke dabei  vorallem die glitschigen Wurzeln....hatte da ein 
paar schwierigkeiten.  
Naja die erste Runde war ich recht schlecht... ziemlich
schwere Beine... (hatte leider noch leichten Muskelkater)
zweite Runde lief sehr gut  am ende bin ich das etwas eingebrochen
extreme Krämpfe in Oberschenkeln, Waden und Füssen  aber nur beim Laufen
Bin wohl letzter geworden  vieleicht auch vorletzter  
fürs erste Rennen war es ok und es hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht

Hab nächsten Sonntag dann mein ersten Marathon


----------



## Dirk-NDH (15. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich fand das Rennen auch sehr schön! Die Strecke war wirklich technisch sehr anspruchsvoll...  Konditionell hatte ich keine Probleme, also das harte Training  hat sich ausgezahlt... 

Also weiterhin viel Erfolg und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim nächsten Lauf des MDC in Grünhain-Beierfeld...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (15. Mai 2006)

Werden uns wohl nur bei den Rennen des MDC in Sachsen sehen.
Sind ja immerhin 2
Hab ja schließlich noch kein Führerschein und keiner in meiner Familie
will mich verständlicherweise noch weiter fahren
Vieleicht sollte ich doch in einem Verein mitfahren aber halt ohne Lizenz
dann könnte ich immer im Teambus mitfahren  

Freue mich schon auf den Marathon da er bestimmt nicht ganz so anstrengend wird...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

supermanlovers schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich schon auf den Marathon da er bestimmt nicht ganz so anstrengend wird...


----------



## Dirk-NDH (16. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub das macht keinen großen Unterschied... es wird auch hart sein, aber auf eine andere Art und Weise!!! Ist sicherlich nicht so technisch anspruchsvoll wie die strecke in Sebnitz...

also dann

man sieht sich


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Mai 2006)

ja das meine ich...
auch nicht ein ständiger wechsel von hoch und runter 
da ja sehr viele mitfahren hat man auch welche die ein etwas ziehen etc.
bin schließlich schon bei Straßenmarathons mitgefahren....


----------

